# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Emails for Subscribed Threads

## American 3D Printing

I am an admin on a site that runs Vbulletin and belong to about a dozen different boards that run Vbulletin, and have been using vBulletin for 8 years now, but this is the first one where I can't seem to get it to kick out an instant email to let me know there's something new in a thread I'm subscribed to. I have the requisite box checked in my settings, but the emails aren't forthcoming. Is this a 4.2.x issue or something I'm doing wrong?

----------


## DrLuigi

I aint sure, Never tryed that option yet,

Gonna try it now on a few threads, It might be a problem with your Email.

Aint sure tho, I'm not that much of a Vbulltin guru, I of course know how to use it and such but..

----------


## Maggie

The subscription emails work fine for me....

----------


## American 3D Printing

I know it's not my email, because I receive instant emails from all the other vBulletin boards that I subscribe to.

----------


## curious aardvark

the subscription works - BUT HOW DO I STOP IT ! 

can't find an unsubscribe button and I wasn't aware that every damn topic I posted in would send me an email about every single bloody subsequent post made by anyone. 
It's starting to really clog my email.

Please tell me how to stop it ! 
Cheers :-)

----------


## Eddie

You can edit your subscription settings at http://3dprintboard.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
You can unsubscribe to threads at http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...cribed-Threads

----------


## curious aardvark

found it ! 
thanks for the link :-)

although the second one just leads back to this thread :-)

----------

